# Americans Living Abroad Becoming Trapped by Citizenship Based Tax Rules



## John48

It infuriates me that I have to report all of my financial information to America, and I am pretty sure that if they tried to penalize me on errors, I would readily go to jail rather than pay. This is my hard-earned retirement money. I have a wife who depends on it and children at school I help fund. This is a practice you'd expect in Russia, China, or back in Nazi Germany, not in the land of the free. It is becoming intolerable for us expats. How myopic and stupid can America get?


----------

